
The knowledge {pointers to accelerate the rebooting of civilisation} - rolph
http://the-knowledge.org/en-gb/history-of-the-total-book/
======
rolph
" Leibniz went even further, arguing that you could never hope to record total
knowledge in the first place, so each field of science should be reduced to
its fundamental principles and provided alongside the ‘art of discovery’. In
this way, all of the details can be reconstituted over time. This is a clear
articulation in 1680 of the concept of the kernel of knowledge that expands
under investigation, which The Knowledge explores in the Introduction. "

this describes the trajectory of my server cluster. the quonset hut is
assembled and the lower galleries will probably be excavated this winter, when
the soil is frozen, and can be undermined, relatively safely.

------
dekhn
TL;DR locate a reliable source of water, trees, ad arable land. using that to
maintain a well-fed army and lathes, locate limestone and use that along with
ore to make high quality metal. Make your first metal leadscrew, the rest of
the industrial revolution will happen. Note that you may have a hard time
since most of those resources have already been affected by previous
civilizations and you will be competing with postapocalytpic hordes.

